# Hybrids at daylight



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

Watermelon seed fluke, red jig head, and escambia river at first light. They were there one minute and gone the next. Lucky or good? I'll take lucky.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good deal on either aspect.
enjoy; they're good eating imho.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice catch. Not looking for your exact spot but were you anywhere close to where the river nears the mouth? I've heard it's good for stripers where the river meets the mouth and where there's a bend with a deep hole. Thanks for the watermelon seed fluke with red jig head tip.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, can't beat a fluke on a jighead...


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Hooper!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------

